# Vizio VP50 HDTV10A power out



## CaboRick (Sep 11, 2010)

Ooops, I attempted to connect my laptop to my TV with what I thought were the right cables. Maybe not. When I did, the power went out on my TV. I disconnected the cable and unplugged the TV for some time and the power will still not go on. Any thoughts? I live in Mexico and accurate help is not readily available. thanks - Rick


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi CaboRick


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but connecting a PC or laptop to the t.v is ALWAYS done with power off to the t.v. If you attempted to connect with power on, you may have blown the internal fuse or worse case scenario the horizontal output. The only way to check both is to open up the set and have a technician check it out. 

Note: When making connections to external sources be vigilant to constantly check with your t.v manual.


----------



## CaboRick (Sep 11, 2010)

Hola Octaneman,

I had tought I had followed the manuals as instructed, and yes the power was off, but once I hit to on switch, it made a 'pop' sound and before the picture come on, went dark and dead. After searching on a consumers affairs website, in horror saw 45 pages of similar complaints and problems regarding Vizio sets and in hindsite, had I seen that info first, I would have never done anything more that just use it as a TV set.

I will check and continue to locate a reputable tech to do what I cannot.
Many thanks for your reply.

Rick


----------

